# Buserelin side effects



## melba (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello,


I am on my 4th day of taking Buserelin injections and for the past couple of days I have been very cold (even with lots of layers of clothes, heating on, and having warm drinks). I feels like I am cold to the core and can't really warm up. Is this a normal side effect of Buserelin?


I am also getting headaches, have very bloated and aching stomach area. I'm wondering whether these are normal side effects or whether they are likely to be caused by something else.


Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


Melba


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

They are the same side-effects that I had! 
I felt cold rather than hot in this last cycle I did. Strange abdominal twinges are common too as are headaches.

I would say that these are quite common side-effects.

If you develop any other symptoms or it gets worse, or you are worried then contact the clinic or your GP.


----------



## melba (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Hazel. 


That puts my mind at rest knowing that I'm not the only one who is feeling cold rather than hot!


Melba


----------

